#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoO Games, Videos & Images Section >  >  F! Contest - Innovators of the Day: Day 7

## Sakshi Dutta

*Hey FaaDoOs!!

This is the 7th thread of Innovators of the DAY! 

**The rules are simple..

 Guess the Innovator and WIN Rs.100 Mobile Recharge!!!
**
Here are some more details about this contest: Innovators of the Day*

*Here are today's Innovators--*

*A.)*


*B.)*

*Guess these Innovators and take home a Cool Mobile Recharge Worth Rs100!!*







  Similar Threads: College of Engineering, Pune(CoEP) launches ignited innovators programme F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 9 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 7 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 6 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 3

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

*Hint No.1 - Both of them work for TOP US Companies..!! 

Hint No.2 - The third guy was the C_O at GM & Microsoft at some point in his life..!!

*

----------


## Avirup Bhattacharyya

Give us some more hints please... :):

----------


## akhil691

1) : Tim cook - apple

---------- Post added at 08:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------

working on the second one...

----------


## prasanjeet roy

1. *Timothy D Cook (Tim Cook)-*---------Apple(CEO)
2. *Patrick Pichette* ---------------------------Google(CFO)

----------


## akhil691

1.. tim cook
2.. Patrick Pichette

----------


## prasanjeet roy

1. *Timothy D Cook (Tim Cook)-*---------Apple(CEO)
2. *Patrick Pichette* ---------------------------Google(CFO) 						

*Achievements:*         *Prasanjeet Roy
*Graphics & Web-Designer



after me all are Copy Paste------------------------------------------------------------------------------------mind it...

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

*Another innovator added...guess him now to win Rs.100 mobile recharge..!!*

----------


## sreekanthzipsy

Is he also working for top us companies...
Hint plzzzzzzzzz...

----------


## Anishalex05

please,  give some hint

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

> Is he also working for top us companies...
> Hint plzzzzzzzzz...


Yup he too is working for a TOP US company...

----------


## prasanjeet roy

1. *Timothy D Cook (Tim Cook)-*---------Apple(CEO)
2. *Patrick Pichette* ---------------------------Google(CFO) 						
*
           3.Peter Klein*------------------------------Microsoft(CFO)

----------


## tabytabrez

Tim Cook and Patrick Pichetteand the third person is Peter Klein

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

And the correct answers are--

1. Tim Cook

2. Patrick Pichette

3. Peter Klein 						

Winner is [MENTION=41754]tabytabrez[/MENTION]!!

[MENTION=1015]prasanjeet roy[/MENTION] cannot claim the prize because he has already won F! Contest in the past week!!

[MENTION=41754]tabytabrez[/MENTION] takes home a cool Rs.100 Mobile Recharge..!!  :): 

*Thread closed*

----------

